

Color Reborn:Fused with Facebook - kcurtin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/22/color-reborn-fused-with-facebook-the-41m-social-photo-app-is-back/

======
kcurtin
I read this article and was really impressed. With all of the negativity
surrounding their funding and first product, its great to see the team rebound
with something fresh. The concept of a "Visit" and being able to stream video
to your friends (and friends of friends) in an easy way is great. Facebook
integration is a good move.

